# "Paladin vs. Blood Elf", "The Solemn Fields" WTB Critique Plox. :)



## teknoaxe

*"Paladin vs. Blood Elf", "The Solemn Fields" WTB Critique Plox. *

I would like to start by first thanking Weston for helping me figure out the instrument that's replaced the snare drum in many soundtrack compositions. I believe it is, indeed, the concert toms that have done this.

In any case, I would like to put down a few of my compositions for your critique. I've found that I really enjoy this, the fleshing out of new ideas, and I would only like to improve from here on out.

Here are three of mine:




Paladin vs. Blood Elf

This is really the first attempt at an orchestral piece after a couple that I did five years ago. It was inspired by a video that one of my friends made that culminated in me imagining a battle between two of her characters and the soundtrack resulted from it. Although I've composed some good things after this one, for some reason, I love it the best, warts and all.





The Solemn Fields

This is my latest piece. The dynamics you hear are the result of me automating the sliders and writing in the changes in levels in Sonar 8. My personal critique of this is that I kind of failed to transition the bridge to the ending as effectively as I would have liked.





Sardonic Skeptic's Death March

This song I wrote for another friend of mine, who's youtube account was suspended under false accusations. The original composition was only 45 seconds long, and then I extended the song to about 1:54, and then finally, adding in a bridge and an ending, it's about 3:22. This is more traditional in its song structure, and, once again, the bridge wasn't as great as I had hoped.

Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## maestro267

Very impressive. What program did you compose this on? Good quality sound files, whatever it is.


----------



## teknoaxe

maestro267 said:


> Very impressive. What program did you compose this on? Good quality sound files, whatever it is.


Thanks!

I'm composing on Cakewalk Sonar Producer 8.0 and the MIDI plugin is VSampler. The soundfonts came from Sonivoxmi.com. Not the most expensive ones tho, I just bought what I thought I needed and ripped a few off the free sites too.


----------

